# Wasp problem..any tips?



## jrsharp21 (Jul 14, 2007)

This is the second summer in our house and we have noticed that each summer there is a considerable amount of wasps in our backyard. There are large trees that are on the other side of our backyard fence and we we think most are making home in those trees. Also I have found several nests underneath the ceramic shingles on the edges of our roof. With the wasps in the backyard the kids are afraid to do any playing outside. Anyone have any tips or ideas on how to manage this problem?


----------



## ALPS (Aug 25, 2007)

What kind of wasps are they?  Some wasps, like paper wasps, are pretty passive and won't bother you.  They are also considered beneficial insects and  feed on insects that cause you more problems.


----------



## spirits (Jun 13, 2008)

Many years ago our young son got stung by a wasp in the front yard.  My husband noticed a wasp flying into a crack between the sidewalk and a brick planter attached to the house.  He got out the shop vac and sat and waited.  Soon enough a wasp came "home".  Just as it was ready to enter my husband turned it on and "whoosh" it was gone.  The noise brought out a wasp to investigate and "whoosh" that one was gone.  After a few hours and 200 or so wasps we figured out we had a major nest It took the weekend  and he had about 600 wasps.  Used Raid to spray into the vac and problem solved. We still laugh about that weekend  but this was a very safe way to eliminate a wasp problem.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2008)

It's funny you tell that story, and it does work great.
We did the same thing with lady bugs in our windows. One year we had millions of the little critters, and wanted to save them. So out came the shop vac and they went outside. 
I have also used it on mice, but they are much harder to catch.


----------



## DannyBoyBlue (Jul 29, 2008)

Great stories but,wow, did we get off track from the original question?
I would suggest that you to find the nest(s) and then wait until after sunset to apply an insecticide.  Whether they are passive or not is hard for me to determine without seeing them.
A good spray or wasp and bee killer will have a long stream that projects from the can.  You spray at night so all the inhabitants are "home," and dormant for the night.


----------



## rookiepb (Oct 27, 2008)

An inexpensive way to kill the wasp is to mix some dishwashing detergent in a cup with some water, then around sunset when all are home, you just throw the mixture on the nest and it will kill the bees.  An orgainc way to avoid using the sprays.


----------



## Katonah Medic (Nov 2, 2008)

We had Wasps in the sofits and in various locations around the house. In addition, we had carpenter ants in one of the bedrooms.

You should wait till the evening when the wasps come back to the nest. Spray Wasp/Hornet spray in the nest, then you have to Seal the opening with silicone. You have to seal it or some will come back that didn't make it in the evening you sprayed. 

The ants, I sprayed ant spray around the foundation of the house.


----------



## jams003 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wasp problem..any tips?,what kind of tips do you want?


----------

